# Legale Musik als Hintegrundmusik



## Danielku15 (30. Oktober 2004)

Hi Leute.

Ich habe eine Frage. Ist es eigenlich strafbar wenn man Musik die man von einer CD herunternimmt geschützt in ein Flashplayer einfügt und in eine Website einbindet? 

mfg daniel


----------



## liquidbeats (30. Oktober 2004)

Ähm .... JA
Du Darfst dies nicht.

Ausser es handelt sich Dabei um eines deiner werke die du selbst Ohne etwas aus anderen (Fremden Geschüzten) Stücken genommen zu haben.

wenn du aber einen Loop nimmst ist das sone sache für sich, Sprich wenn du etwas nimmst was einen Titel nicht zu 100% Identifiziert stehen die Chancen schlecht dir eine Unterlassungsklage an den Hals zu Tackern da (meist Bei elektronische Musik) die drum Loops Heutzutage recht gleich klingen.

Um aber mal auf einen einzigen song zurückzukommen.
Es ist Nicht erlaubt wird aber mehr oder weniger gedultet so wie Motorroller die auf dem Gehweg stehen.
Diuese müssten eigentlich auch einen Ganzen Parkplatz beanspruchen, wird aber gedultet das diese auf Gehwegen stehen, nur wenn dann jemand kommt und sag räum es weg musst es auch entfernen da du dann im unrecht bist .

Gruß Andy


----------



## Danielku15 (30. Oktober 2004)

Aha. Ok danke. Ich werde mal Fragen ob ich und meine Freunde nicht ein Lied covern.

mfg daniel


----------



## imweasel (30. Oktober 2004)

danielku hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aha. Ok danke. Ich werde mal Fragen ob ich und meine Freunde nicht ein Lied covern.
> 
> mfg daniel



Hi,

also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, dann musst du aber auch beim Covern von Songs bestimmt rechtliche Dinge beachten. Ein _"Ich spiel das Lied einfach nach und veröffentliche das"_ geht auch nicht, da dies auch gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen würde.
Auf der sicheren Seite bist du nur, wenn du eine *schriftliche* Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers bist.


----------



## liquidbeats (30. Oktober 2004)

Also dann zietiere ich mich mal Selber





			
				liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ausser es handelt sich Dabei um eines deiner werke die du selbst Ohne etwas aus anderen (Fremden Geschüzten) Stücken genommen zu haben erstellt hast.


Darunter fällt auch das Covern sowie Remixen oder in irgendeiner anderen Art Weiterverarbeiten oder verändern.


----------



## Danielku15 (30. Oktober 2004)

Aso. Ich wollte es sowieso nur für private Zecke(Klassenwebsite) verwenden. So gut sind wir nicht um der original Band das Wasser reichen zu können. Und außerdem weiß wer Die Ärzte gut kennt dass diese ein Buch veröffentlicht haben mit den Noten ihrer Lieder. Und zusätzlich gibt es auf einer Fanseite eine Kategorie in der man seine Coverversion veröffentlichen kann.

mfg daniel


----------

